# How to Install a Router Plate



## A_Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Someone asked me to do a video showing how I cut out the hole to insert a router plate into a router table, have a look.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4utHdZO3iA

Thanks for watching!


----------

